# Gah!



## Quake 3

Bonjour tout le monde! Et Joyeuses Pâques!
Ce n'est pas un fil très compliqué que je poste-là je pense! On en a vu des plus ardus! Je voulais savoir comment rendre en français l'interjection "_Gah_". Je penchais plus vers quelque chose comme _Berk/Beurk_ ou _Pouah_ mais aurais tout de même souhaité avoir votre avis avant de m'engager dans une quelconque traduction!


> Gahhh! Why would anyone like "0"?


Cette phrase vient du jeu Quake III, elle est lancée par un guerrier du jeu lorsqu'il entend quelqu'un commencer une phrase par "_he likes '0' _". Ne vous préoccupez pas du '_0_', il symbolise le complément, quel qu'il soit, qui suit le verbe _like_. Vous pouvez remplecer '0' par tous les compléments du monde, il y a une infinité de possibilité. Cela étant dit, le complément qui apparaît dans la réponse est celui qui a été énoncé dans la question de départ, cela va de soi. Dans le même contexte, on peut aussi trouver les répliques suivantes:


> _'Why does he like "0"?
> 'People like all kinds of things.'
> 'Good for him. I hate "0"!'_


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## floise

Quake 3,

From the Urban Dictionary: Gah:


> 1. An interjection denoting *frustration* *and/or excitement*.
> _Gah! I scored only 95 on my last science exam.  They'll never let me back into the science club again._
> 
> *3. the sound one makes to express annoyance or anger*
> 
> *4. An expression of exhaustion or annoyance.*
> _Shawn: "Hey Party, I wanted you to know I ate all your hashbrowns."
> 
> Party: "Gah!"_


Urban Dictionary: gah

floise


----------



## Quake 3

Oh, poor thing! My dear Floise, I'm sorry, I'm so late!! I have no excuses! Thank you so much for your explanation! Actually, I thought it would have been more likely to express disgust. According to your sources, it doesn't sound so. 
What do you think of "_Roooh!_" then?
Again, Floise, I'm sorry for being so late! But I'm so grateful to you! Thanks a lot!


----------



## floise

No problem, Quake 3! 

As for 'rooh', I'm sorry to look stupid, but I've never heard it! It isn't used in Québec, I don't think.

I'll let the (French) natives help you.

floise


----------



## Quake 3

C'mon! How could you possibly think you are stupid? You've been so helpful! Thank you very much and I'm now patiently waiting for the natives to reply! 
See you Floise!


----------



## La vente

I'd probably say "What?", but this sounds so restrictive. 

It's usually said whilst laughing a little in exasperation. Sort of hard to explain. 
It's sounds a little like "Wah-hot". I'm horrible at explaining it.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help, 

La vente

PS - Someone please tell me they know what I'm talking about - I feel my sanity seems to be at stake ;D


----------



## Quake 3

It's fine! Any help, advice or suggestion is appreciated! Thanks La Vente!


----------



## Sbonke

aaargh ! (message too short, I keep typing...)


----------



## Quake 3

LOL! I tried to say "aaargh" out loud (!) several times... but  it doesn't sound familiar to me... never heard a guy say that, except to clear his throat! LOL


----------



## Sbonke

Ah oui, j'avais oublié que c'était des répliques vocales. Sinon c'est une onomatopée fréquente en BD. Vocalement alors: aaahhh !


----------



## La vente

Sorry, I thought I replied but it doesn't seem to have shown up ;D

On ne utilise le mot "Aaargh" que si on a peur de qqch.
Je dirais "Ugh!" afin de demontrer que qqch me semble degoutant.

La Vente


----------



## Sbonke

La vente said:


> On ne utilise le mot "Aaargh" que si on a peur de qqch.


 
Quelques exemples glanés sur internet :

"*Aaargh* !! Sergent ! J'ai oublié le filet pour le beach-volley .. "

*Aaargh*. Je HAIS cette question

tu veux dancer,nan c'est pas la peine (*Aaargh* !! danSer)

... que je prononcerais "aaahhh" (à peu près)


----------



## La vente

Ah bah oui, vous avez raison, mais on l'utilise au lieu de "Damn it"

Mais si qqch est degoutant "Ugh" marche tellement bien ;D

La Vente


----------



## Sbonke

Oui mais Quake cherche une traduction en français (ou utilisée en français, du moins) : donc "beurk" plutôt que "Ugh"


----------



## La vente

Vraiment?? Je n'avais aucune idee. Mais il a dit:

"Thank you very much and I'm now patiently waiting for the natives to reply!"

Il est francais n'est-ce pas? On croyait qu'on voudrait qqch en anglais, 

Je m'excuse, 

La Vente


----------



## floise

If you read the posts from the very beginning , you will see that he needs an equivalent in French for 'gah'. I had given him the meaning of 'gah' from the Urban Dictionary, but that was just to clarify the meaning in English. It would be great if French native speakers could either confirm Quake 3's choice of 'Roooh' or offer other equivalents.

floise


----------



## Sbonke

"Roooh", c'est rigolo, mais pour moi, à l'oreille, ça veut plutôt dire "dommage !" ou "la honte !"


----------



## Perhonorificus

La vente said:


> Ah *bah* oui, vous avez raison, mais on l'utilise au lieu de "Damn it"


 
Vous avez trouvé la réponse 

_Bahhh!_

Enfin, ça me semble approprié dans la phrase de Q3...


----------



## Quake 3

Hey guys! Thanks for all your replies! 
Floise gave us the different meanings of "gah" and since I take into account her comments, I think my Dear Perhonorificus that in French "_Bahhh_" is used when you are disgusted by something, like_ berk_, as I first suggested. However, Floise did not mention that _gah_ could be used to express disgust. Thus, I'm not sure your suggestion fits. And I'm sorry if my thread was not clear enough, I should have been more explicit, but I'm looking for French equivalent only!
Thank you very much!


----------



## Perhonorificus

_Bah_ exprime le dégoût? Je dirais plutôt l'irritation.  Ça dépend peut-être du côté de l'Atlantique où on se situe.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne crois pas non plus que *bah!* exprime le dégoût... mais je ne suis pas plus convaincue que ce soit la meilleure interjection pour rendre l'idée de *gah!* (je cherche encore). 

J'ai trouvé ce fil au sujet de bah! (lien vers la définition du TLFI au #7) que le Petit Robert définit comme : une interjection exprimant l'insouciance ou l'indifférence (voir bof). Perso, j'ai compris _ah bah oui_ comme _ah b(i)en oui. _

Pour ce qui est de *gah!* je ne vois toujours pas. Pour traduire les exemples du Urban dictionary (lien au post 2) àma l'interjection française ne serait pas la même, dans tous les cas.  Pour l'exemple 4, entre autres, je dirais : *Quoi?!*

Dans le contexte de Quake, que pensez-vous de *Peuh* ou *Pff*. Ça marche, ou non?


----------



## floise

It seems that Nicomon is getting closer with Pff:

*II.* −_Interj._ _Pff, pfft, pfui, ppf, pfou_. [S'emploie pour marquer la *désapprobation agacée* du locuteur à l'égard de qqn]


Honestly, I think the hardest part about this is that I've never said 'Gah', nor have I ever heard anyone say it. I would say 'God!', or 'Damn' in the situations shown in the Urban Dictionary examples. I guess the word 'gah' is for people cooler than me? Here's another entry from the Urban Dictionary:

GAH                     


*to express a feeling of disapointment or annoyance.* *Only the the coolest people use this word.*
_GAH Derrick get out from under your desk.
_


 floise


----------



## Perhonorificus

_Pfft_ se dit déjà en anglais et signifie à peu près la même chose qu'en français (soit l'indifférence/le mépris, selon le Petit Robert et Urban Dictionary). Il ne s'agit pas de mécontentement/d'irritation.  Et _peuh_ me semble trop léger...



			
				Nicomon said:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ce fil au sujet de bah! (lien vers la définition du TLFI au #7)
> que le Petit Robert définit comme : une interjection exprimant l'insouciance ou l'indifférence (voir bof). Perso, j'ai compris _ah bah oui_ comme _ah b(i)en oui._


Tu ne m'apprends rien.  Mais, quant à moi, _bah_ et _bahhh!_ n'expriment pas du tout le même sentiment 

 Fichtre! Tu parles d'un remue-méninges!


----------



## Quake 3

LOL! I will never claim that I know how to speak French properly, I'm here to learn and to improve and to expend my vocabulary. However, I truly belive that here in France, when someone says "Bahhh" -I thought it was "_Baaaah_"- it is either like "Euh..." meaning that the person is in doubt and does not know what to say or either because there's something disgusting. I'm pretty sure of that. And_ Bah_ and _Baaah_ are not the same at all! Indeed, _bah_ is like _bof_. Nicomon is right, though, I suggested _bahhh_, not _bah_.
I had "_Roooh_" in mind because I have sometimes come across that word in comic books or when having a chat with someone -MSN for instance. It does convey disapointment or annoyance, like Floise suggested.
Eventually, I also reckon that _Pfft, pfui, ppf, pfou_ and the likes do not stress enough on disappointment or annoyance. 
This is a darn tricky translation! 
Thank you very much for your replies guys!


----------



## Nicomon

Seems to me that there are about as many interpretations of Gah! than people actually saying it. 

Your sentence is *'Gahhh! Why would anyone like "0"?'*

Do you really read dissappointment or annoyance in this specific context?  If so, then I completely misunderstood. I have the same feeling as floise, namely that the interjection is for cooler people.​ 
Here's an article (leading to others) that I found interesting. Gah and Meh​ 
I'm off this thread. Will let the cool guys answer. ​


----------



## Quake 3

OK, bon, on reprend!!!
Alors, en effet, nous avons "_Gahhh_". 1er point.
Ensuite, Floise nous a apporté les différents sens de cette interjection. Nulle part elle n'a parlé de dégoût, ou de répugnance. C'était pourtant ce que moi je pensais. 2ème point.
De plus, je suis tout à fait d'accord, je ne trouve pas qu'il puisse s'agir de déception ou d'agacement ici. Sur ça, nous sommes bien d'accords. 3ème point.
Il y a une différence entre "bah" et "bahhh" en français. Quand on s'attarde sur le A à l'oral, c'est souvent pour justement, souligner son dégoût envers quelque chose. Et je suis le premier à dire que "bah" n'exprime en rien le dégoût. Mais "baaah/bahhh" oui. 4ème point.
Après, il faut voir les choses comme elles sont dans le contexte. On a visiblement quelqu'un qui dit "gahhh" à l'idée de savoir que l'on puisse aimer telle ou tel le chose, ici, peu importe de savoir ce que c'est précisément. Justement, moi je pensais que ça pouvait être du dégoût, c'est la chose la plus probable. 
Imaginez-vous quelqu'un qui vous dise que... je sais pas, que les rats passent très bien en amuse-gueules. Je dis n'importe quoi exprès évidemment. Bon, eh bien en entendant cela, vous n'êtes ni embêté ni frustré ni agacé ni je ne sais quoi, vous êtes dégoûté, et vous dîtes "_baaah/berk/pouah_" pour marquer votre dégoût. 
I'm not referring to subtelties here, just logic. Despite all I've said, Floise made it clear that "gahhh" did not convey disgust... there's the rub!

Is it ok now?


----------



## floise

Nicomon,

 That Gah and Meh article is interesting. 

I, too, wondered if 'Gah' was derived from 'God', but the article puts that idea to rest (if the O.E.D. has ruled on that issue, then no need to speculate any further!).


Quake 3,

Oh, I just read your last post. 

Now, I don't want to look like the expert on the word 'gah'!!!! I was just letting you know what the Urban Dictionary gave as the most common meanings of this interjection.

If you look through all 4 pages of definitions for 'Gah' on the Urban Dictionary site, you'll get other takes, like:

gah                     
*                     an exclamation of digust, commonly used if you lose a point in badminton*
_7-love, Gah!_

or 

Gah                     
                    Another, *slightly more interesting way of saying "Ugh"*
_Mother: Time to wake up dear, its 1pm.
Son: Gah!_

or


   Gah                               
                    See meh, *random saying*
_Hello, Gah, what the hell does that mean? Gah_


So disgust can be part of the meaning, even though it is not among the primary definitions.

In your context, the person is saying: why the heck does he like 0? It's so stupid to like 0! 

So he is annoyed and disgusted, it seems. 

I'm sorry for having led you astray, Quake 3. Maybe your initial ideas were the best.

floise


----------



## Nicomon

Quake 3 said:


> Imaginez-vous quelqu'un qui vous dise que... je sais pas, que les rats passent très bien en amuse-gueules. Je dis n'importe quoi exprès évidemment. Bon, eh bien en entendant cela, vous n'êtes ni embêté ni frustré ni agacé ni je ne sais quoi, vous êtes dégoûté, et vous dîtes "_baaah/berk/pouah_" pour marquer votre dégoût?


 
Ton dernier post est clair comme de l'eau de roche. C'est ce que je comprends aussi depuis le début, mais avec un mélange de mépris. D'où ma suggestion de _peuh!_ qui n'est pas idéal (trop léger) mais combine les deux. Pour dégoût, tout court, j'aurais en effet suggéré _berk/pouah! _(en québécois, ce serait _ouache!_) 

Par contre, je ne connaissais pas la subtile différence entre _baaah/bahhh _et _bah_. Mon erreur. 

PS : I know... I said I was signing of. Couldn't resist replying.


----------



## Quake 3

Thank you Floise and Nicomon. I must confess that I did not check on the UrbanDictionnary, I thought all you've said was in your post! I should have been more involved and eager to know exactly what you were referring to! And _I_'m sorry!
Anyway, thank you very much for your involvment!


----------



## Grop

Ca n'exprime pas le dégoût, mais je verrais bien oulah, le même oulah que dans "Oulah, mais il est fou!". Ou même un "Oh la la" comme dans "Oh la la, mais c'est lamentable!"

 -> Oh la la, comment peut-on aimer '0'?


----------



## ataraxy3

Bonjour --- "gah" (je n'avais jamais l'entendu dit) c'est simplement écrit -- ugh -> agh -> gah -> gahhhhh comme "ughhhhhh"

mais quelle est la réponse ici de la version française? la meilleure c'est *peuh*?


----------



## weena

Je pense que "arf" pourrait traduire "gah" aussi, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit une onomatopée "officiellement" reconnue en français.


----------

